
Ask HN: How to build a 'full stack' workshop/laboratory? - neilshevlin
Lots of people have, in the past, built electronics labs. But my perception is that the more &#x27;full stack&#x27; lab is a bit more rare for the hobbyist.<p>Has anyone built their own lab&#x2F;workshop to have cross disciplinary machines and tools. Oscilloscopes and soldering irons on the opposite side of the room to a lathe and a milling machine.<p>If so, what did you have in it? How did you put it together? What are the most important machines and tools that are responsible for the majority of things built?
======
gus_massa
This is not an answer to your question, but you may like the channel "Applied
Science"
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)
He has a lot of strange projects with very different equipment. (Be aware that
the DIY projects are not easy at all.)

